# old Gravely 400 series



## tjaquish (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a old gravely 4 wheel tractor that I have the engine pulled off and am attempting to remove the transmission drive gear off the engine shaft. Can anyone tell me what holds the gear onto the shaft? It looks like it has a woodruff key and should slide off with a puller. I have tried a number of times and can't get it to budge. Thanks Tom


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Are there any set screws in the gear that would be holding it on? Do you have a picture of the gear assembly? Some are held on with a bolt in the end of the crankshaft, and others are held on with set screws. There has to be something there holding it in place, or it would have worked its way off. Is the shaft or gear rusty? Could the gear be rusted in place? If there are no set screws or bolts or rust, you may simply have to heat the gear hub to get it loose. I've had to do that numerous times at work to get pulleys or gears off of engines.


----------



## tjaquish (Mar 17, 2012)

I have attached a couple of pics of the gear that I am attemping to remove. I have tried heat and can see no clips or holding locks on the gear to the shaft.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't look like Gravely has the 400 series parts breakdowns on their website, but the 8000 series used a retaining clip on the outside of that gear to hold it on. Its hard to to tell from the pictures, but if you look at the side view one, it does look like there may be something on the end of the gear that holds it on. You'll also notice that the keyway in the gear is mostly obscured, there should be more exposed, leading me to believe that there is a clip or something in a slot just outboard of the gear, holding it on. Its hard to tell without being there to see it however. If you have a magnifying glass, try using that to inspect the end of the gear and shaft.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going to move this into the Gravely sub forum to see if it will get any more traffic. I'll leave a redirect here to catch both areas.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The gear is pressed on the shaft. The last time I removed one, I used a 3 jaw puller, a 1/2" impact, and a socket head cap screw. The socket head screw threaded into the end of the crankshaft to protect the end and keep the puller centered.

Installation is easy but you will need to line the gear slot(s) to the woodruff keys (there are two of them) perfectly

Manuals are at oldgravelys.net


----------



## tjaquish (Mar 17, 2012)

Richard-tx said:


> The gear is pressed on the shaft. The last time I removed one, I used a 3 jaw puller, a 1/2" impact, and a socket head cap screw. The socket head screw threaded into the end of the crankshaft to protect the end and keep the puller centered.
> 
> Installation is easy but you will need to line the gear slot(s) to the woodruff keys (there are two of them) perfectly
> 
> Manuals are at oldgravelys.net


I tried that same method that you described. I will try again. Thanks guys for all the help. Tom


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

After the 3 jaw puller is tight, give the end of the puller screw some whacks with a hammer.


----------



## tjaquish (Mar 17, 2012)

I finally got that bugger off the shaft. I put the puller on the gear and just stayed on it with the impact while heating with a torch. It was just tight and has a straight square key that runs the length of the fit.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it off!


----------

